# Help To Identify Please



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I really am not sure what I just bought, honestly. It was a win from a local seller here in Toronto. I will pick it up within the next couple days so using his picture right now, someone I have bought from b4. Will post more pics when I get it. Please let me know. I just can't seem to find anything about with that exact lettering on the dial. Thanks a lot!

All the best, James


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Considering you didn't know what you were buying, you did very well indeed! It's a Poljot Strela with the 3017 movement. There are a couple of exxperts on here who will give you all the info, but it's a variation of one of the Russian 'space watches' - think of it as the Soviet version of the Speedmaster...

Very nice watch


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks. Well I saw him call it a Strela and make reference to the space watch but I thought for some reason it would say Strela on it, these markings through me off as I poked about trying to google some info. I trust the guy, he usually sells very high end stuff.

Here is the movement from the watch. Again I will post when I pick it up from him. Have not paid him yet waiting to find out PP or cash on pick up.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have slight question about the dial and it being original. That font looks older than the watch. Think someone could verify that in theory, thanks. I won't complete the transaction if I feel up front it is not, know the guy or not.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK someone is playing silly bugger. I may not be an expert on Russian watches but still know something.

First I can find ads on Strela's with the same tech data copied over and over.

Then...... have a look at this piece from the Ukraine 130018439354 thats the item number at the bay, not the one I have pictured. Dial looks the same right. Well almost. The lume on the numbers is wearing a bit different.

Look real close by the 1 o'clock position both pieces. See in both watches 2 little white marks beside the 1. Same frigging white marks.

Um, am I right or wrong. Again have not paid yet. I would buy a new Strela b4 a redialed piece. Impulse buys lol. Let me know your thoughts please. I can judge most swiss pieces at a glance but not these.

James


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

One thing I would say is dont look for consistancy in Russian dials/hands etc!!

There are loads of small variences in these watches, it will depend on age of the watch and possibly the factory it was made in! Strellas have been made for decades now and your bound to get differences. Your photos dont show up for me by the way,

I sourced 4 Poljot SS18 limited number Chronos for me and some mates and 2 were different to the other 2 , (red sub dial hands) ...


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

James said:


> I really am not sure what I just bought, honestly. It was a win from a local seller here in Toronto. I will pick it up within the next couple days so using his picture right now, someone I have bought from b4. Will post more pics when I get it. Please let me know. I just can't seem to find anything about with that exact lettering on the dial. Thanks a lot!
> 
> All the best, James


That is not an original dial, and is a franken.

The hands are nearly correct for a strela, however, the center second hand seems a bit long, and has been painted red - it is normally blued (black). It may be from a Molnija pocket watch of the same calibre, but that's just a wild guess.

It's difficult to see, but it appears that the subhands are silver, which is incorrect - they should also be yellow/gold like the hour and minute hands for a matching set.

Here are some pics of correct strelas of that vintage:



















As the stamping on the chrono bridge is in English, it was branded as either a Poljot (export to Eastern block countries) or Sekonda (export to the west).

The serial number on the chrono bridge indicate this watch was made in the '70's, IIRC, so if the subdial hands are silver, that would be correct, as those strela watches came with silver luminous "paddle" hands and silver subdial hands if the dial was black, or red subdial hands if the dial was silver/white:



















-k


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

James said:


> thanks. Well I saw him call it a Strela and make reference to the space watch but I thought for some reason it would say Strela on it, these markings through me off as I poked about trying to google some info. I trust the guy, he usually sells very high end stuff.
> 
> Here is the movement from the watch. Again I will post when I pick it up from him. Have not paid him yet waiting to find out PP or cash on pick up.


The fake dial does indeed read Strela - "??????", above 6 o'clock.

That movement has had some repairs done to it. The minute register jumper has been broken, and a new section soldered on. The lower section is original but the upper part of the jumper, where it contacts the register wheel, appears to be from a Poljot 3133 calibre (or similar) movement.

Also, the crown is not original.

-k


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

kinaed said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > thanks. Well I saw him call it a Strela and make reference to the space watch but I thought for some reason it would say Strela on it, these markings through me off as I poked about trying to google some info. I trust the guy, he usually sells very high end stuff.
> ...


Whoops, can't input Cyrillic.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

James said:



> I just can't seem to find anything about with that exact lettering on the dial.


As kinaed pointed out, above the 6 O'Clock position it says "Strella" which means "arrow".

At the 12 O'Clock position are the markings for the "First Moscow Watch Factory, Kirova". I think they stopped using this marking sometime in the early 60's (shortly after Gagarin's first space flight) so if the movement is from the 70's that would certainly suggest that the two didn't leave the factory together.

I agree about the centre chronograph seconds hand being too long. I can't recall seeing one like that before. However, I have seen lots that are red so I'm not entirely convinced that the colour is wrong.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. You saved me some money, virtual beers on me!!

I did notice the small repair on the movement. When I started to look closer at the dial and front of the watch and searched the net a bit things started to look wrong.

Walks away slowly from the transaction. Left him a message. I expect he knew something was up but I do know this is the first russian piece he sold.

When it's for my own collection I rarely buy redials or put together pieces. Shall learn a bit more about russian pieces and continue the search!

Thanks again guys.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea would rather wait to find a dead mint original and pay the cost. Buddy still has not replied to me, regardless not my issue.

So.... in the interim. I went and bought a black dialed Strela, at least I know what I am getting and at a much lesser cost. Anthony on the bay sold it to me, had e-mails a few times, was his business presence that convinced me. He had a choice of serial numbers 272, 283 & 200. I chose #200. Full warranty and all, shipped from LA for $330 total.

Adds the first russian watch to the collection, swiss won't be happy lol, neither will the wife.

Cheers again guys!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

James,

That strela in the photo has a redial.

Its a common redial and someone seems to have chucked out a load of these some time in the past.

Good news is that it would be an excellent watch with a not bad redial.

Bad news is you may not be able to 'live' with a redial - sell it to me then









Or keep tight and maybe you'll find an original dial (I may have a couple lying about)

But then you have to find the correct hands (almost impossible to get hold of these days)

I'm wearing mine today...

Regards

David


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

James,

I had to go down an equivalent route to you in an attempt to obtain an original 3017 Sekonda Strela. More by beginner's luck than judgement I bought a black 3017 sekonda with an incorrect winder and hands but original dial in good condition. By chance I stumbled across a 3017 Poljot whits face with original Strela hands ( wrong for it but spot on for the Sekonda) with guidance and help from the "russian" experts here I found myself with a black Sekonda with the wrong hands and white 3017 Poljot with the wrong hands but by a stroke of extremely good fortune by swapping the hands from one watch to the other I had two orignal 1960s 3017s - a white Poljot and a Black Sekonda - there was a tiny bit more fiddling to be done for everything to be as I believed it should but the end result was worth it though at the time it seemed slightly expensive and a lot of tedious visits to the watchmaker who didn't listen to what I asked despite photos to help..........but we got there and now:

I am the very proud owner of two stunning 1960s original 3017s










Hang in there it is worth it in the end.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice pieces! thanks gives me hope lol


----------

